# In your opinion, What is,,,



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

What are the most sought after frog in the last 2 years?? Im new so I think its this guy right here D. Azureus.. But I recently fell in love with D.Alanis..


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

"Sought after" as in what a lot of people in the hobby are trying to get?
Pumilio. There have been lots of new imports with different populations offered, and everyone seems to be buying them now (hopefully it's sustainable exportation...)
A lot of people also wanted the WIKIRI Paru sylvatica, and now are hoping for other obligates from Tesoros when they can get paperwork cleared. 
In terms of beginner frogs, leucomelas and tinctorius (including azureus) are always very popular. People will always "desire" rare things they don't have, and hopefully they will also enjoy keeping whatever frogs they get to help keep them stable in the hobby.
Bryan


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess it has been more then 2 years since they first came in but Benedicta were one of the most sought after frogs in recent years. They've proven to be fairly prolific though so availability is decent and prices are coming down.









With only a few having come in so far and the reaction to those I think Colubre pumilio are high on many people's list now.


----------



## 357MAGNOLE (Jan 23, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> I guess it has been more then 2 years since they first came in but Benedicta were one of the most sought after frogs in recent years. They've proven to be fairly prolific though so availability is decent and prices are coming down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Pumilio is amazing! Where are these available?


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Blue_pumilio will have some available in the future

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck getting them...right now prices retail up to1000 dollars a pair...that is if you can even find a pair!!!The import came in really heavy with males or females I forget which. But they just came in a month ago...I honestly think the Valley Del Rey are much prettier, but to each his own. Those are hard to find as well...


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just ordered my Pumilios proven pair..


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Bob1000 said:


> Just ordered my Pumilios proven pair..


congrats... what type?


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Proven pair


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

well, my most sought after frog would be Oophaga Histrionica Blue Saddleback. not like i'll ever have any, but that is my favorite frog.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob1000 said:


> Proven pair


Congratulations, that green one is especially nice!


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Charlie Q said:


> well, my most sought after frog would be Oophaga Histrionica Blue Saddleback. not like i'll ever have any, but that is my favorite frog.


Post a pic of it..


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

There you go.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

phender said:


> Congratulations, that green one is especially nice!


Thanks, can't wait until they arrive..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bigger pics..


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Man, I almost bought that pair They are stunning little critters.

Hope they do well for you!

John


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

mine are blue banded histos, blue bullseye histos, quebrada guangui & white foot sylvatica, last but not least tumucumaque tincs



Charlie Q said:


> well, my most sought after frog would be Oophaga Histrionica Blue Saddleback. not like i'll ever have any, but that is my favorite frog.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

whitethumb said:


> mine are blue banded histos, blue bullseye histos, quebrada guangui & white foot sylvatica, last but not least tumucumaque tincs


Got a fondness for the illegal stuff, don't ya Hopefully we will get some of the large obligates from Tesoros soon!

My personal list of top frogs is kinda big but it includes:

R. lamasi/sirensis "standard" 
R. benedicta "Shucushuyacu"
R. Fantastica "varadero"
R. Fantastica "white banded"
R. Amazonica "arena blanca"

John


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i have R. lamasi/sirensis "standard" 
R. benedicta "Shucushuyacu" R. Fantastica "white banded"  that list i posted is more of a dream list



FroggyKnight said:


> Got a fondness for the illegal stuff, don't ya Hopefully we will get some of the large obligates from Tesoros soon!
> 
> My personal list of top frogs is kinda big but it includes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Charlie Q said:


> There you go.


Nice.. I could imagine all the nice morphs that come from that..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

whitethumb said:


> mine are blue banded histos, blue bullseye histos, quebrada guangui & white foot sylvatica, last but not least tumucumaque tincs


Post a pic..


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Bob1000 said:


> Post a pic..


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

blue banded histos, blue bullseye histos








quebrada guangui 








white foot sylvatica 








tumucumaque tincs


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

whitethumb said:


> blue banded histos, blue bullseye histos, quebrada guangui, white foot sylvatica, tumucumaque tincs


Aw man I like the size and color on the blue banded histos..


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it really depends on who you ask. I know some people desire the rare Histos, sylvatica, pums, etc. Then you have people who desire something a little more common such as various imitators, tincs, leucs, etc. 

I've talked to many keepers and years back they never thought they would own Azureus as the prices were so sky high. It is all about personal preference. Now for me personally, I would LOVE to keep:

Fantastica 'Varadero'
New Rivers
Bastimentos

To name just a few...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Bob1000 said:


> Aw man I like the size and color on the blue banded histos..


The size and color look great, but you might have a heart attack when you see the price for these guys! Hopefully, we will see the first legal individuals available through Tesoros de Colombia soon.

John


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Brian317 said:


> I think it really depends on who you ask. I know some people desire the rare Histos, sylvatica, pums, etc. Then you have people who desire something a little more common such as various imitators, tincs, leucs, etc.
> 
> I've talked to many keepers and years back they never thought they would own Azureus as the prices were so sky high. It is all about personal preference. Now for me personally, I would LOVE to keep:
> 
> ...



I saw some Bastis for sale in the classifieds


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

eos said:


> I saw some Bastis for sale in the classifieds


My wallet isn't ready just yet


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> The size and color look great, but you might have a heart attack when you see the price for these guys! Hopefully, we will see the first legal individuals available through Tesoros de Colombia soon.
> 
> John


I can't even find them let alone get a price.. Have you seen them for sale and whats the price?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I think the last pair of histos that were known to be sold were well over a thousand bucks, but there have been no legal exports of them and they are technically illegal to own. Don't expect them to be found on the open market often 

John


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thread is a little old but I just saw it and O. sylvatica Quebrada Guangui are definitely my favorite looking frogs! Looks like lava.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

austin said:


> Thread is a little old but I just saw it and O. sylvatica Quebrada Guangui are definitely my favorite looking frogs! Looks like lava.


Do you have a pic or can find one to post here?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Bob1000 said:


> Do you have a pic or can find one to post here?


There is a picture posted above in this thread. Here it is-


whitethumb said:


>


I think they look really amazing too. I'd like to see more pictures of them since I repeatedly see this same photo and not too many more. 

Bryan


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like Oophaga Photoshop


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Armson said:


> Looks like Oophaga Photoshop


It definitely looks like it could of been photoshopped, but I believe that picture does reflect a true locale of O. sylvatica. 

John


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

FroggyKnight said:


> It definitely looks like it could of been photoshopped, but I believe that picture does reflect a true locale of O. sylvatica.
> 
> John



Oophaga Aperture? 

I think there is more photoshopping in this hoppy than people would like to acknowledge. 


But I would really love for someone breeding those frogs to prove me wrong. 


-B


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> It definitely looks like it could of been photoshopped, but I believe that picture does reflect a true locale of O. sylvatica.
> 
> 
> 
> John




I don't think it was photoshopped, definitely the nicest looking dart in my opinion.

Here is an old picture from herpetologic listed as lehmanni (but I am pretty certain that is incorrect, in fact it had a very old tag of D. lehmanni instead of Oophaga)










Here are some other photos from the wild, and a different website...










There are two variations of this locale, the above and another that is only yellow/gold.










Enjoy the pictures, they are not mine and I am not attempting to take credit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Also, I have seen a few pictures of some pumilio that look similar to this  none in the hobby as far as I know. The pumilio might just be variation in a larger population that is more inconsistent in appearance too, maybe. Again, not my picture.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

My favorites are the oophaga lehmanni red, red splashbacks, and ranitomeya benedicta shucushuyacu


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

whitethumb said:


> mine are blue banded histos, blue bullseye histos, quebrada guangui & white foot sylvatica, last but not least tumucumaque tincs


old thread but wikiri is now selling the Pata Blanca and they're similar to the white foot sylvatica. the below pic is from their facebook page.

https://scontent.fphl2-4.fna.fbcdn....=4fcff2b02b310714f3f802b999e453c7&oe=597DA2C9

https://www.facebook.com/wikiri.selvaviva/?fref=nf


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks but in my opinion they have very little resemblance.


----------



## alyon7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pumilio seem to be very very popular in the hobby and the larger obligates are probably the most popular with the price and lack of availability in the hobby keeping them high on everyone's lists.


----------

